# Stainless Steel Cooking Tubs - Anyone know where to buy cheap?



## rippinntearin (Mar 19, 2013)

Morning Everyone!

So I'm trying to find some stainless steel food tubs/bins/trays for some bulk cooking and prep.  I'm tired of buying the disposable ones that are unstable and easy to bend/fold.  Anyone know where I can buy something similar to below?  For cheap?

Thanks!  

Rip...













1329.jpg



__ rippinntearin
__ Mar 19, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's a link to used steam table pans on e-bay..... 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Restaurant-...dIn=1&_dcat=67163&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Mar 19, 2013)

look online...do you have a restaurant supply store in your area like Cresco?


----------



## backyardsmokin (Mar 19, 2013)

There are a couple of places that I get items like these.

1. Amazon

2. Local Restaurant Supply store - 1 store near me has the same size in different grades of metal and cost points.

3. http://www.usfoodsculinaryequipmentandsupplies.com - They also have stores around the country

Hope that helps.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 19, 2013)

gave mine to a forum member


----------



## capntrip (Mar 19, 2013)

I think I've seen them at Sams Club


----------



## rippinntearin (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work fellas! I guess my biggest hurdle was trying to figure out what the darn things were called!

Yeah, I need to upgrade some of the equipment so why not start with some quality trays.

Thanks!

Rip...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2013)

That's a 4" Full size Steam Table Pan. They come in 1", 2", 6" and 8" as well. They are not too expensive at the various places listed above but for really cheap search out a Used Restaurant Equipment store in your area. They get them from restaurants that went under. You may have to sort through a stack but you can purchase for pennies on the dollar...JJ


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 19, 2013)

If your not in a hurry, Craigslist has them from time to time. I bought 6 -6" full size pans for $100.


----------



## knightsilver (Mar 22, 2013)

link:

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/search/stainless+steel.html

KS


----------

